# DHL - busted



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Courier giant DHL padded own pockets with 'hidden fees,' class action alleges 

Pretty sure they aren't the only ones gouging with "processing fees".


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

UPS was sued in a class action law suit a few years ago now.
I was involved somehow and ended up with a few dollar cheque out of the deal, wow, thanks.

Then, not long after that, they delivered a $150 package to my door asking for a $100 fee to release the item.
I think the government has to impliment some standards for these couriers to have to follow.


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

+1 Sulphur
UPS is an absolute rip off. Worst of them all.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Not defending DHL in any way, but their brokerage fees are really low compared to UPS and Fed Ex. But they don't come out say what the fees are. They don't even give you an invoice with the breakdown any longer.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope UPS, DHL, and FedEx all get the pants sued off of them. They make up/ exaggerate fees. Then send you into the abyss of automated "customer service". Then, if you're "lucky" enough to talk to a real person they send you on a wild goose chase. You can talk to multiple people there and get a different story every time.
Not sure if it's coming through, but I don't like them much.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fedex has been sending this notice a month or so after they deliver a package asking for some fee of some sort. It has happened at least 3 times now. I've been paying it without question just to avoid the hassle of calling and asking whatever. Some people just ignore it. But I'm not sure what happens when another parcel comes. Would they hold on to the package until you pay that extra charge (usually around $15-20)? I don't know. But it is a ripoff.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Fedex has been sending this notice a month or so after they deliver a package asking for some fee of some sort. It has happened at least 3 times now. I've been paying it without question just to avoid the hassle of calling and asking whatever. Some people just ignore it. But I'm not sure what happens when another parcel comes. Would they hold on to the package until you pay that extra charge (usually around $15-20)? I don't know. But it is a ripoff.


They'll send you to Collections if you don't pay their "fees". Extortion at it's finest.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

What they all like to do is attract you with a half decent rate, wait for you to commit, then jam it up your a$$ with fees after the fact, or while your package is in transit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Freight costs are rising in general. I recall a thread or comments in a thread from our Mr. Beals sharing information on the subject.

I know trucks we were sending from Tennessee to Ohio are now costing us $200 more per load than a year ago.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This is exactly why I never order from the US, or anywhere outside Canada, unless it's stated duties are paid by shipper or they are included in the final pricing. Back in the mid 90s I got some car parts delivered from Cali via UPS and then I had to pay the duties at the door. I can't stand paying an added fee because of an imaginary line.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Canada is a land of gold laden suckers in the eyes of some of the major corporations. We are stupidly polite as the shaft happens and rarely get mad enough to complain about the blatant abusion of customers that some corporations practice. The couriers are small potatoes compared to some business that deal in high priced services. The greed of some is beyond belief when you try to deal legitimately. 500 dollar fees for someone to sit in a chair for half an hour at most to simply transfer a vehicle ownership over the computer tacked on to car sales is another example of the ubiquitous shaft syndrome. I called it "the too many asses in chairs syndrome". If the salesmanship is slick enough you don't even notice the fact that your car loan just went up by 500 dollars or your piggy bank just got robbed for said amount of change.

It seems that business that advertise a price including all fee and taxes are non existent and that honesty is oft times not a good business practice today. This fact has often led me to think that a business that just put one price on things might just suddenly become popular with people who like to know how much things cost before buying them. Or is it against some law that I do not know about to advertise all in? Or do prices need to vary from customer to customer? 

Business practices in India have evolved in a similar fashion and there it is even more weird trying to do things because a paper tiger can bite your ass every time you want to take a crap. Some are so good at their job that you feel that they have done you a great favour by not charging you more than they did for allowing you to purchase something from the company they work for.

We here in the west are hurt when the paper tigers take a bite out our ass. But that is far better than having to pay extortion bribes to do anything at all, like in some countries where fleecing suckers with cash from the west is a locally respected profession. 

The better business bureau is not a legal entity and certainly needs to stay away from offending major corporations that do the old confidence trick schtick and pad thing in deceptive ways. The BBB is far better suited at making sure that competition from up and coming small businesses are allowed to climb the social corporate ladder and reach a status where if they feel the need to shaft their customers to pay for all the addasses and stock holders in the company. And after reaching this higher state of economic status and enlightenment to the realities of corporate greed, not suffer at all and just laugh at law suits from the customers they shaft. If anything the bad boy corporations are trendy and a new wave in the fast paced cocaine driven halls of Wall Street and most other stock exchanges around the world. 

Don't get me going about being rodgered or shaw shafted or having your belus rung in Canada. Don't think this is happening even if the crtc is still around protecting us from these jerks? then just try getting answers over the phone to the phone/communications/entertainment corporations about the down grading of your services and their blatant bill padding crap and see how many asses in chairs you get bounced through.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Weird, I get packages from DHL regularly (two currently on the way)- when I go online to pay (which you can do before the package arrives) they always have an invoice with a full breakdown of the charges- what's tax, what's duty (if any) and what is their processing fee ($17). I don't get the issue people are freaking out about at all. I think they just don't bother to look at the paperwork or the online invoice.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Eric Reesor said:


> Canada is a land of gold laden suckers in the eyes of some of the major corporations. We are stupidly polite as the shaft happens and rarely get mad enough to complain about the blatant abusion of customers that some corporations practice. The couriers are small potatoes compared to some business that deal in high priced services. The greed of some is beyond belief when you try to deal legitimately. 500 dollar fees for someone to sit in a chair for half an hour at most to simply transfer a vehicle ownership over the computer tacked on to car sales is another example of the ubiquitous shaft syndrome. I called it "the too many asses in chairs syndrome". If the salesmanship is slick enough you don't even notice the fact that your car loan just went up by 500 dollars or your piggy bank just got robbed for said amount of change.
> 
> It seems that business that advertise a price including all fee and taxes are non existent and that honesty is oft times not a good business practice today. This fact has often led me to think that a business that just put one price on things might just suddenly become popular with people who like to know how much things cost before buying them. Or is it against some law that I do not know about to advertise all in? Or do prices need to vary from customer to customer?
> 
> ...


Too much caffiene or too many Mimosas?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> Weird, I get packages from DHL regularly (two currently on the way)- when I go online to pay (which you can do before the package arrives) they always have an invoice with a full breakdown of the charges- what's tax, what's duty (if any) and what is their processing fee ($17). I don't get the issue people are freaking out about at all. I think they just don't bother to look at the paperwork or the online invoice.


It is the Processing Fee that is being investigated. Have you read any of the articles?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Weird, I get packages from DHL regularly (two currently on the way)- when I go online to pay (which you can do before the package arrives) they always have an invoice with a full breakdown of the charges- what's tax, what's duty (if any) and what is their processing fee ($17). I don't get the issue people are freaking out about at all. I think they just don't bother to look at the paperwork or the online invoice.


I use them also.

On my last order from Antique Electronics, I ordered at 2:30 pm, mountain time, on Tuesday, and the package was waiting for me when I got home from work the next day. Less than 24 hours later. From Arizona, to outside Edmonton. Amazing service.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

numb41 said:


> It is the Processing Fee that is being investigated. Have you read any of the articles?


I have and what I read doesn't jive with my experiences using DHL over the last 20 years. It's worth $17 to me to not have to go to CBSA and self clear it, I've done it before and it's not worth my time or hassle to save $17. Someone has to do the paperwork and collect the tax/duty on behalf of CBSA (if you don't self clear in which case you pay CBSA directly) I don't know why people think that service should be free.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

numb41 said:


> They'll send you to Collections if you don't pay their "fees". Extortion at it's finest.


That last parcel I mentioned, I turned it away because of the stupid fees.
A couple of weeks later, I was sent a letter from a collectiona agency for those fees, for a package that I didn't get.

That's the thing, most people will pay for an international package and they know that.

Years ago, I had a custom built guitar come in from the states via UPS with around a $300 fee.
It's not like you're sending that back, and from experience now, they'd still expect the fees anyway.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, they are ripping us off with the fees as well (especially UPS with the $50 "brokerage" fee) on....anything from the States.

The biggest rip-off is the insurance. I shouldn't have to buy insurance for them to DO WHAT PEOPLE ARE PAYING THEM TO DO IN THE FIRST PLACE, which is deliver a package in good order.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I use them also.
> 
> On my last order from Antique Electronics, I ordered at 2:30 pm, mountain time, on Tuesday, and the package was waiting for me when I got home from work the next day. Less than 24 hours later. From Arizona, to outside Edmonton. Amazing service.


I used USPS and it cost me $43 for my tubes from them, no duty when it got here.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MarkM said:


> I used USPS and it cost me $43 for my tubes from them, no duty when it got here.


That sounds good. How long did it take?

so many of those places seem to have a minimum shipping charge. MojoTone is another example. Your shipping will never be less than about $43 even if you are ordering one sticker for the rear of the chassis on a Vibro Champ that can be mailed in an envelope.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> UPS was sued in a class action law suit a few years ago now.
> I was involved somehow and ended up with a few dollar cheque out of the deal, wow, thanks.


That's how it works with class actions. The firm bringing the class action gets their costs if they win and the members of the class get a coupon for an ice cream cone.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I'm going to say 10 days , the tubes are still sitting on the bench for aYCV-20WR.


----------

